# Who Should We Go After This Summer?



## junh (May 23, 2003)

With the upcoming free agent class just around the corner, the Spurs are in a unique position to get a player who can have an immediate impact with the team and can fill its roster with the likes of Jason Kidd, Jarmaine O' Neal, Elton Brand, Gary Payton, Michael Olowokandi, Alonzo Mourning, Elden Campbell, PJ Brown, Lamar Odom, etc...

With the impending retirement of David 'The Admiral' Robinson, who do you think will be the best fit for the Spurs?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Get Malone and play him @ PF, and move Duncan to C...
IF not, get Olowokandi n play him @ C, with Duncan still playin' @ PF..


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

From what I know, Duncan has already expressed his desire to keep playing the PF position (and you can't blame him cause to play C he has to keep banging against Shaq). This is probably why the Spurs will do all within their power to make and keep TD happy in San Antonio and will likely take a C or PF who can man the paint.

If this is the case, it would be best for the Spurs to get a player that complements TD's game well and I would try and probably get a player like Jarmaine O' Neal, Zo (if healthy), Elden Campbell or even Michael Olowokandi.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

Interesting article on ESPN on why the Spurs need to go after Kidd for next season...


> *Spurs like Parker, but he's no Kidd*
> _By Ric Bucher
> ESPN The Magazine_
> 
> ...


Read the rest of the article here:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2003/story?id=1558054


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

IMO Spurs needs to address its C position first, fill the role that Admiral left behind, and not PG..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I say none- You got a PF-you got a PG- your gonna be the champs-no need to spend this extra cash on a player at a position you already had


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

I think they should go after JO. picture him and duncan workin the post. and they should draft a high schooler in the end of the first and by the time he develops the spurs may need him to fill a gap left by a free agent.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I say, go after Kandi so Duncan can continue to play PF. You gotta give the MVP what he wants. I'm sure Kandi would LOVE to play with Duncan so he'll sign on with no problem. I doubt if they have to pay him a lot. And then, the Spurs can go after another free agent. Anyways, Kandi is not in a position to demand a lot of money like a lot of other free agents on your list. Maybe they can use the MLE on him. :makeadeal


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe I was the only one that voted for Kidd- you guys would rather have a run-of-the-mill big man like Elton Brand than one of the greatest pg's of all time playing at the top of his game?
The biggest need of this Spurs team, IMO, is a legit perimeter threat. Their first choice should be Kidd. Elton Brand is not that great, trust me- I watched him for two years in Chicago.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I can't believe I was the only one that voted for Kidd- you guys would rather have a run-of-the-mill big man like Elton Brand than one of the greatest pg's of all time playing at the top of his game?
> The biggest need of this Spurs team, IMO, is a legit perimeter threat. Their first choice should be Kidd. Elton Brand is not that great, trust me- I watched him for two years in Chicago.


I wouldn't sign Kidd if I were the Spurs. Parker is young and talented and is probably one of the top 10 PGs in the league right now. He'll probably be in the top 5 in a year or two so I think he's got a great future. I think they need to sign another big man because DRob is retiring and Willis can probably be carbon dated right now. I'd also look into getting a wing if I were them. I just don't like upgrading an already talented position in PG and paying $15 million to do it. Plus, I don't think Kidd's style fits in with the Spurs. The Nets are quicker and more athletic and are encouraged to play at a frenetic pace. The Spurs are probably one of the most boring teams in the league and they'd much rather operate in the half court than run and gun.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I wouldn't sign Kidd if I were the Spurs. Parker is young and talented and is probably one of the top 10 PGs in the league right now. He'll probably be in the top 5 in a year or two so I think he's got a great future. I think they need to sign another big man because DRob is retiring and Willis can probably be carbon dated right now. I'd also look into getting a wing if I were them. I just don't like upgrading an already talented position in PG and paying $15 million to do it. Plus, I don't think Kidd's style fits in with the Spurs. The Nets are quicker and more athletic and are encouraged to play at a frenetic pace. The Spurs are probably one of the most boring teams in the league and they'd much rather operate in the half court than run and gun.


Well I guess I'm not totally sold on Parker just yet. He's got game, no doubt about it, but he's small enough that he gets physically dominated and overpowered by some of the bigger point guards in the league (see Stephon Marbury). Kidd, at 6'4, 212, dwarfs Parker ( 6'2 180). Kidd is bigger, stronger, faster, a better rebounder, a better passer, a better scorer.........basically superior in every aspect of the game. I think the Spurs would be better served to sign Kidd and use Parker as a trade bait to bring a quality pf. 
As far as Kidd's style not fitting, I'm not sure that I buy that. Kidd is capable of playing in a half-court offense equally well as (if not better than) Parker, but his fast-breaking ability would only add a new dimension to this team. The Spurs certainly have the athletes to run in Manu, Jackson, Rose, etc.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i love Tony Parker so.... hell no on kidd (although he's reallie good and is better than TP, he should stay as a nets). i like elton brand... he's reallie good and i like the way he plays. if not brand i also like j. O'neal, but not kandi,i've seen kandi play and i dunt think he's worth it. 

i dont reallie care ryte now who they get.... i just want wednesday to come already!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

no brad miller? he's the solid, sharpshooting (midrange obviously) center this team needs and he shouldn't even be that expensive.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm sticking with brad miller and gary payton.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> no brad miller? he's the solid, sharpshooting (midrange obviously) center this team needs and he shouldn't even be that expensive.


The reason why Brad Miller wasn't included cause he aint a free agent.

[listening to Bittersweet Symphony by the Verve] :djparty:


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

The spurs need a Center with the Admiral retirement.
J Oneal is the best C free agent and if they can sign him it will be great... But IMO Kandy-Duncan can be a good association. 

But I think Kidd isn't a player for the Spurs like he wasn't a player for the Suns before... The spurs need a C because they got a PG who will improve year by year and who can play very well during the important game... He's young and he can be the PG who give a new title to the Spurs...

Duncan is better as PF and Malone is too older, they need build the futur with Duncan, Parker, Ginobili and a Center!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> The reason why Brad Miller wasn't included cause he aint a free agent.


 I'm pretty sure he is- got a link?



> i'm sticking with brad miller and gary payton.


That sounds like a great offseason if they could get those two. Imagine if they were able to get Kidd and Miller.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> ... But IMO Kandy-Duncan can be a good association.


From what I've heard of Kandi.....well, let's just say you don't want him. Ask a Clippers fan- they have absolutely nothing good to say about him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> From what I've heard of Kandi.....well, let's just say you don't want him. Ask a Clippers fan- they have absolutely nothing good to say about him.


I believe "The Goods" has a Kandi haters club and it is one of the largest on this board. Hell, I'm a member and I'm not even a Clips fan.


----------



## crackman (Jun 3, 2003)

The Spurs need to replace the admiral before they go chasing anyone else. They have one of the top PG's in the league in Parker, and he's only 21, he will get better, smarter and stronger over the next few years. They have the leagues best player (Duncan) and a good cast of role players like bowen, rose and ginobilli. They need to keep rose, bowen and jackson first of all. Then I say go after a young big man. Jermaine O'Neal is a prime candidate he can rebound, score and block shots and is quicker and more athletic than both Duncan and Robinson. Him and Duncan would be an intimidating frontcourt and TD would be able to continue to play at PF, and they still have Malik Rose off the bench to bang with the bigger bodies.

Their starters would likely look like:
PG - Parker 
SG - Ginobilli
SF - Bowen/Jackson
PF- Duncan
C - O'Neal


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> They have one of the top PG's in the league in Parker, and he's only 21, he will get better, smarter and stronger over the next few years.


I would not call Parker one of the league's top pg's just yet. I would still take the following pg's over him at this point:
-Kidd
-Payton
-Francis
-Marbury
-Davis
-Miller
-Bibby
-Nash
-Van Exel (yeah I know he's a backup, but he's still considerably better than Parker, IMO)
-Jason Williams (Grizzlies)
-Sam Cassell
-Billups (though Parker is a better pure point)
-Jamal Crawford (most people would probably take Parker because he's more proven, but I would honestly take JC- he's gonna break out huge next year- mark my words!)


----------



## crackman (Jun 3, 2003)

True, most of those PG's listed are probably better players than Parker right now, but he also has a huge upside, some of the guys you listed (payton, cassell, Jay Williams) have seen better days. Parker still has at least 10 good years left in him in the league.

He also needs to develop a more consistent outside shot.


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

Whose 21 year old player can score 29 pts during a playoff game after 2 bad game ( 7 and 2pts against suns and marbury)?
Who is the youngest PG starter of NBA?
Who can, at 21 year old, score 27pts at LA against the Lakers for the last game of the series?

He's only 21 and it's only his 2nd year. He drived San Antonio in final why change him?

Be patient with him he'll improve day by day...


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I like the guy too, and I can easily see him becoming a Mike Bibby-type. I just don't think he's one of the league's top pg's just yet.


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I just don't think he's one of the league's top pg's just yet.


I'm agree with you like Kidd wasn't one of the league's top PG when he played for Dallas...


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I'm agree with you like Kidd wasn't one of the league's top PG when he played for Dallas...


That's true, but IMO there's a huge difference from the potential displayed by Kidd in his early years and the potential shown by Parker thus far.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Remember, Jermaine, the best things are not made of wax

_"... There may be 30 million good reasons why O'Neal needs to stay home, but let me offer a few more.

First, there's no way anyone can replace Robinson. He's a modern-day saint in gym shorts. If he was any better, somebody would check him for cork. O'Neal could average 20 and 20 and wipe out poverty his first month here, and he'd never be David Robinson.

Second, he would have to give up his designation as The Guy. This is Duncan's team and will always be Duncan's team. O'Neal didn't develop himself into an All-Star starter so he could be somebody's complement. ..."_


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

he was an all star starter in the EAST, would barely make the all star bench in west. not against shaq duncan, garnett, yao etc


----------

